# ترانيم فريق قلب داود كلها صوت + فيديو



## ++sameh++ (2 أبريل 2008)

*اكيد كلنا شوفنا الترانيم ديه على CTV وفى منتهى الجمال *

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


*++ الترانيم صوت +++*


*وسط طريقك وسط همومك*

*نونو أنا متشال فى عيونه*

*نوح*

*يا مريم يا أم الله*

*قشة وقشة*

*+++ الترانيم فيديو كليب +++*

*وسط طريقك وسط همومك*

*نونو أنا متشال فى عيونه*

*نوح*

*يا مريم يا أم الله*

* قشة وقشة*
​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فريق داود كلها صوت + فيديو*

ميرسى ياسامح بجد بجد الله ينور عليك ..كان فى ناس كتير طالبة الترانيم دى
والموقع كمان سهل جدا فى التحميل او الاستماع ..جارى التحميل ..ربنا يعوض تعبك ويديم محبتك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فريق داود كلها صوت + فيديو*

مجموعة جميلة جداااااااااااااااا شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## moon_walkermj (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فريق داود كلها صوت + فيديو*

ترانيم جميله قوي مرسي


----------



## mk1611 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فريق داود كلها صوت + فيديو*

شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## marian maro (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم فريق داود كلها صوت + فيديو*

ترانيم جميلة بس نفسى تنزلو ترانيم قلب داود الشباب الموجودة فى الctv


----------



## veansea (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم فريق داود كلها صوت + فيديو*

انا عايزة ترانيم فريق داود بس الشباب


----------



## amal_mans (4 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى خالص على الترانيم الجميلة دى  بجد كان نفسى فيها من زمان 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااائع يا سامح 

ميرررررسى على الترانيم 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا سامح

شكرااا على الترانيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## jaklin halim (10 يوليو 2009)

*[font="comic sans ms[right][right][right][right][right][right][right][color="blue"]"]ربنا يبارك حياتك وشكرآ جدآ على الترانيم الحلوه دى[/font][/size[/color][/right][/right][/right][/right][/right][/right][/right]]​*


----------



## nanaaawebas (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااا على الترانيم الحلوة دى


----------



## marymichel (7 مايو 2011)

ميرسى خالص على الترانيم الجميلة دى ، ياريت لو سمحت لو عندك ترانيم القيامه لهم وخصوصا ترنيمة عبير الزهور أبقى متشكرة ليك جدا


----------



## marymichel (7 مايو 2011)

الترانيم جميلة جدا ، ربنا يعوض تعبك
ياريت من فضلك لو عندك ترانيم فرق قلب داود للقيامة لو حتى صوت فقط 
خصوصا ترنيمة عبير الزهور
أكون شاكرة ليك جدا
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

*


شكرا جدااا
 روعه جداا
الرب يباركك


*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مايو 2011)

marymichel قال:


> ميرسى خالص على الترانيم الجميلة دى ، ياريت لو سمحت لو عندك ترانيم القيامه لهم وخصوصا ترنيمة عبير الزهور أبقى متشكرة ليك جدا





marymichel قال:


> الترانيم جميلة جدا ، ربنا يعوض تعبك
> ياريت من فضلك لو عندك ترانيم فرق قلب داود للقيامة لو حتى صوت فقط
> خصوصا ترنيمة عبير الزهور
> أكون شاكرة ليك جدا
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين



*وانتى طيبة يا مارى
بس رجاء محبة اى ترانيم عايزاها تطلبيها فى الموضوع المخصص 
طلبات الترانيم 			‏**

http://www.mediafire.com/?3onzibx7hs69gsx
دى ترنيمة عبير الزهور واى ترانيم تانى عازاها اكتبى اسمها هناك 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## اوناى (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شـــــــــــــــكرا عــــلـى الترانــــــــــــــــيم الحـــــــــــــــــــــلوة دى


----------



## جو زيف (12 يناير 2012)

اكيد كلنا شوفنا الترانيم ديه                                                                                           على CTV وفى منتهى الجمال


----------



## جو زيف (12 يناير 2012)

اكيد كلنا شوفنا الترانيم ديه                                                                                                               على CTV وفى منتهى الجمال .....,


----------



## ماريو -11 (13 يناير 2012)

*مجهود رااائع*

*ومجموعه ترانيم اروع*

*الرب يعوضك اخونا*

*ومشكور على هذا المجهود*


----------

